# Semi retire and work part time ..



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi All,

First post after lurking for some time.

Family moving to Portugal in July into my flat in Lisbon.

I need to keep working but only say 6 months in a year, probably in chunks of time and at home.

So, a client will phone and ask me to travel for briefing and I will return to Lisbon with the information to do the work at home.

My question is -- how do I establish myself with the tax dept? I would like just to do the work, invoice, bank the fees in Lisbon and then pay the tax ....... (which is what I would do in the UK).

I will be a consultant, freelance, not employed and paid from outside Portugal.

Any advice or hints gratefully received.


----------

